# 4x100 280mm rotors



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*4x100 288mm rotors*

If I remember correctly, I think a certain model Seat came with 4x100 288mm front discs. Does anybody have any more information? I'd like to use them with DE calipers.


_Modified by NJB at 12:02 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: 4x100 280mm rotors (NJB)*

G60 came with those rotors


----------



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 280mm rotors (machschnelGTI)*

Typo on my part, I meant 288mm rotors in a 4x100 pattern.


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors (NJB)*

i think its a cupra R or something. Its not a coraddo. Those have 11 inch brakes. 288 is 11.3


----------



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors (X-flow)*

Anybody else know for sure? I have a friend that is going to Europe soon who will possibly be able to bring me back a set.


----------



## EuroJetta (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors (NJB)*

If you call Denon Performance in Coquitlam, Ron has some 11.3" 4x100 rotors. When I got mine last year they were $250CDN for the pair. They are cross drilled and slotted and I haven't had any complaints with them on my Mk3 Jetta.


----------



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors (EuroJetta)*

Yeah, those are the ones that I'm looking for. Apparently they are just seat rotors or something. A buddy of mine is going to Europe soon and I'm going next summer. I'm hoping to find out exactly what they are from so I can try to bring over a bunch and sell them cheaper than Denon.


----------

